# Bath Remodel



## oldognewtrick (Feb 9, 2020)

We've been wanting to gut the hall bath since we moved in 10 years ago, so last week we bought new tile for the floor and tub surround. Bought a new vanity and countertop. There was this funky wall that seperated the sink, toilet and tub. The plans to remove it and open the room up. 

Day 1. Vanity and funky wall are gone. When I went to turn off the water under the sink the iron stub broke off in my hand which required a 40 yard dash to the main shut off. Trip to Lowe's, solder new fittings and replace the old shutoffs and then continued demo. Surprised only one small cut on my left hand, didn't even need a bandaid. If I don't have a bandaid on a part of my body it's because I haven't done anything. 

Now, somehow I need to convince Mrs Oldog that renovations aren't done in an hour like on TV.


----------



## tuffy (Feb 9, 2020)

Looking good. I feel the same way about the band aid. The older I get the more I bleed. And my wife thinks the same way!


----------



## zannej (Feb 9, 2020)

Looking good so far. Sorry to hear about the mishap but glad you were able to fix it and didn't need a bandaid. I'm looking forward to seeing more of this project. It inspires me to get my fat behind in gear more.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 10, 2020)

Looks good man.


I could never figure out what those commode walls were all about, as I get older I like more space not less. When I redid our upstairs bathroom I didn’t want to move the 4” cast iron pipe but the toilet was uncomfortably tight in a corner so I turned it as far as I could without the tank hitting the wall. About 30-40 degrees I guess. It is like if you put a chair in a corner you would angle it a little. I did it and wondered if I would be in trouble she never said a word and guests have said several times why doesn’t everyone do that.


As to bleeding now I’m on blood thinner every job seems to get a little. I’m a paper towel and masking tape kind of a DIY guy when it comes to Band-Aids.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 10, 2020)

Day 2. Didn't get as much done as I had hoped for. Got a call from someone I put a chimney cap on a couple years ago and he said the chimneys leaking again. So, drove down to Springhill and the cap is fine. Water leaking through crappy mortar joints.

I did get most of the wall tile off and drywall demo'd. Pulled out the old wall insulation that had gaps and tomorrow I'll insulate and weather seal the outside wall. Then start on the floor that I'm confident is going to be a royal pain.


----------



## zannej (Feb 10, 2020)

At least it's progress and it looks good, oldog.

Bud, my friend turned his toilet at an angle so people would have leg room but tomorrow he wants to move the toilet over. The center of the toilet was less than 15" from the wall so it was tight (and against code) before. Have you ever seen corner toilets (where the tank is actually sort or triangular to fit in a corner)? Uses the same base as a standard toilet but the tank is different. I made a collage earlier for Sims 4 idea reference that shows some corner toilets and corner sinks and stuff like that.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 11, 2020)

zannej said:


> At least it's progress and it looks good, oldog.
> 
> Bud, my friend turned his toilet at an angle so people would have leg room but tomorrow he wants to move the toilet over. The center of the toilet was less than 15" from the wall so it was tight (and against code) before. Have you ever seen corner toilets (where the tank is actually sort or triangular to fit in a corner)? Uses the same base as a standard toilet but the tank is different. I made a collage earlier for Sims 4 idea reference that shows some corner toilets and corner sinks and stuff like that.View attachment 23287



I have seen the corner tanks. I like the idea i'm just to cheap to buy one.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 12, 2020)

Days 3&4. Yesterday I made a dump run to get rid of the pickup truck load I had. Went and ate lunch with a friend at the hot chicken place. It's SO good. Anyway, moved the dangling light switch and caulked and great foamed the outside wall. 

Today the insulation is up and at 11 central, half the floor is up and hauled downstairs. After break, yes I put breaks in the work order, I hope to get the rest of the flooring up.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 12, 2020)

Got all the old floor up and hauled out. What a ******** mess. Tomorrow I'll clean up the edges, frame in where a closet use to be that the previous owner thought it be a good idea to install a fireplace and left the bifold doors, do some other wall work and get ready to start hanging drywall.

That's it for today, I'm officially out of gas.


----------



## zannej (Feb 12, 2020)

Great job, oldog! It looks much more open now! I spy red and black tools in the lower left corner. Are they Craftsman brand? That's a lot of work & you deserve some rest. Your mention of the chicken place has me craving chicken now.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 12, 2020)

Milwaukee 18v drill and recip saw.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 13, 2020)

Day 5. Today's a light day, over did it yesterday. Cleaned up the edges, pulled nails from the metal lathe, did a lil framing, cleanup some, glass of ice tea and sitting waiting to watch Judge Judy.


----------



## zannej (Feb 13, 2020)

My mom now has Judge Judy on DVR. LOL. It's looking good! Every bit of progress counts and I know it feels good when something gets accomplished. I'm glad that you are taking your time and not trying to rush & do too much at once.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 13, 2020)

zannej said:


> My mom now has Judge Judy on DVR. LOL. It's looking good! Every bit of progress counts and I know it feels good when something gets accomplished. I'm glad that you are taking your time and not trying to rush & do too much at once.


Seems like the things the show little progress take most time. It's all in the details.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 14, 2020)

Making progress, I'm whooped but powering on. Never said I was good at or even liked doing drywall. Thank goodness paint and mud cover up a lot of sins...


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 14, 2020)

Should I give Mike Holmes a call?


It’s looking good. Long time to go without taking a bath though.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 14, 2020)

bud16415 said:


> Should I give Mike Holmes a call?
> 
> 
> It’s looking good. Long time to go without taking a bath though.


Haven't taken a bath in many years. We do have 2 other bath rooms with showers, so it's just a minor inconvenience. Thought I had enough drywall, but I don't. Back to Lowe's in the morning.


----------



## zannej (Feb 15, 2020)

It's looking great! Good luck on your Lowes trip!


----------



## tuffy (Feb 15, 2020)

Looking good! I also hate drywall work especially the sanding part.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2020)

I got the rest of the sheet rock up and started mudding and taping joints. 3:00 and it's Saturday quitting time.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 15, 2020)

oldognewtrick said:


> I got the rest of the sheet rock up and started mudding and taping joints. 3:00 and it's Saturday quitting time.



Pay yourself a little OT for working late.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2020)

bud16415 said:


> Pay yourself a little OT for working late.


I think I'm going to ask for a raise.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 16, 2020)

Good luck with that. I have been asking for one for a couple years now.


She tells me you are getting 6 months of vacation twice a year what more do you want?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 16, 2020)

If this wasn't a PG site, I would express in great detail my thoughts on finishing drywall.


----------



## Michael Armstrong (Feb 16, 2020)

We're re-doing our master bath to make it ADA-friendly for yours truly. Thanks to my new friend, ALS, we've hired this out rather than doing it ourselves, as we have done for the last 45 years or so. I thought I was a pretty good DIYer, but I was humbled (watching the real pros at work) and stunned (to see how much I had saved over the years by doing it myself). Some highlights: Protecting workspace with Zipwalls, floor protection, etc., and demo of old bathroom and adjoining closet: 1 day. Reframing for new layout, including lowering the underlying joists to allow a roll-in shower, cutting in a new window in the new shower, enlarging doors from 28" to 36",  shoring up the floor joists to compensate for all that (as well as for an error in the original load calculation): 1 day. Plumbing rough for entire bathroom: 1 1/2 days. Electrical rough including new home run for 240VAC heat for shower, new lighting in relocated closet: 1 1/2 days. Reworking double vanity  to accommodate wheelchair at one sink, and hanging vanity on a wall that turned out no to be plane: 1 day. Somehow they sneaked in hanging and finishing all drywall in bathroom and new closet space, installing hanging and shelving,  ready for use. Tile guy started 3 days ago with basic Schluter system, ready for tile tomorrow.

What got me started on this was the discussion of drywall and sandpaper. I knew a guy in Florida who did all my drywall worked where it would show. I never saw him use sandpaper. Ever.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 16, 2020)

Michael Armstrong said:


> What got me started on this was the discussion of drywall and sandpaper. I knew a guy in Florida who did all my drywall worked where it would show. I never saw him use sandpaper. Ever.




We had an old guy that did a whole house drywall job. He shows up on the paint day and tells my friend (homeowner) today we sand and paint. He pulls a little piece of sandpaper out of his shirt pocket and takes a little swipe on the wall and tells him sanding is done on to painting. The job looks beautiful.


Not me I’m covered in dust getting it looking good, that’s why I’m not a pro. I did all my ceilings and her grandfather came over with his concrete float pole aluminum about 8’ long. I put my sander on that off of the broom handle I had on it. What a difference that made.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 16, 2020)

I'll be the first to tell you I'm not a vert good drywaller. Being around new construction and remodels for 25 years I had the opportunity to see some craftsmen that do it every day. The harder I try to do what I saw them do, the more sanding I have to do. But... Doesn't keep me from working harder, not smarter. 

Michael, I'm sorry to hear of the issues you're facing. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Michael Armstrong (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks, OD. (I had a dog named Odie who couldn't learn any tricks, new or old. Flunked obedience school. I miss him.)  One more drywaller story - an old student of mine (and vice-versa) has a gorgeous home in the mountains of Colorado. The great room must be 40x60 and looks out a huge window, which casts light onto a wall that must be 30' high. I'm told the old guy who did that (are they ALL old?) spent a day or two making sure the studwall was plane, then threw up the drywall, taped and mudded, and walked away. No sandpaper, and it looks like glass.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 18, 2020)

I've been the dog chasing his tail the last couple days trying to get everything smooth. Harder I tried, worse it was getting, starting to think I needed to get the BFH out and fix it for good. Been using a sanding screen on a float type tool. Figured there's a better way, so off to my daily trip to the big box store and picked up a 3M fine wet/dry sanding sponge and what a difference. 1 hour sanding, wiped the walls down and put a base coat of flat ceding paint on. There's a few touchups but overall I'm pleased. Taking a flashlight and shinning it over the wall really tells on just how inexperienced a drywaller I am.


----------



## zannej (Feb 21, 2020)

Any luck thus far with the smoothing? Sounds like when I was trying to smooth some frosting & it just kept sticking to the spatula and making it worse (this is part of why I don't bake and why I eat the frosting straight form the can-- ok, I eat the frosting straight from the can because I like eating frosting)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 21, 2020)

Drywalls done with a coat of paint, durock around the tub in and waterproffed, today I'm starting putting tile on the wall. I did pick up a laser level to help keep my rows straight and plum.

I've had to go do a few roof repairs, with all the rain we've been having, it's been a distraction.


----------



## zannej (Feb 21, 2020)

Leaking roof is definitely not good. Hope it's fixed & won't leak again. Sounds like you got a lot done though.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 25, 2020)

I have all the subway tile up around the tub except for a few trim pieces that I had to pick up. I made some witness marks on the middle of the door sill, the back wall and used my laser level to find center of the floor. Dry fit half the tile using spacers and made my cut pieces. Tomorrow I'll start mudding the floor tile. Took half this morning to mortar bed the floor cement board and screw it all down. Screws on 8" centers sure burns up a couple boxes of screws quick. Thank goodness for impact drivers and laser levels.


----------



## zannej (Feb 26, 2020)

I like the new tile! Looks great!
I'm not familiar with the term "witness marks".


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 26, 2020)

zannej said:


> I like the new tile! Looks great!
> I'm not familiar with the term "witness marks".


I took a marker and scribed a line on the threshold and the back wall after I squared the tile to the tub and wall. That way I can revisit the line with my laser level in case it gets bumped. Using the laser is so much easier than snapping a chalk line on the floor and trying to keep track of the line while you're spreading out the mortar.


----------



## tuffy (Feb 26, 2020)

Looking good! I'm going to steel your laser level idea.


----------



## tuffy (Feb 26, 2020)

Looking good! I'm going to steel your laser level idea.


----------



## zannej (Feb 26, 2020)

The laser level is definitely a good idea.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2020)

Making progress. Running trim and putting the closest door frame back in. A little caulk and touch up and looking forward to marking this project done.


----------



## havasu (Mar 5, 2020)

Good looking job Tom. All this with a tornado blowing through your town?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2020)

I started long before the tornado. Trying my best to stay out of the damaged area. I do have to go see some folks Saturday about a new roof not far from ground zero.


----------



## EnochMcD (Mar 5, 2020)

Sounds like an adventure! haha


----------



## zannej (Mar 5, 2020)

It looks great!
Glad you didn't get hit by the tornadoes.


----------



## havasu (Mar 5, 2020)

The damage must be either real isolated, or the local Red Cross folks know their stuff.
 Usually, on such an event, I'd be running to catch a plane to the disaster.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 6, 2020)

havasu said:


> The damage must be either real isolated, or the local Red Cross folks know their stuff.
> Usually, on such an event, I'd be running to catch a plane to the disaster.


The tornado path ranged from 50' wide to a quarter mile wide in areas. F4 at times. We have volunteers lining up to help.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 7, 2020)

As much fun as it's been, I'm damn glad it's done. On to the next adventure, after a brief vacation.


----------



## tuffy (Mar 7, 2020)

looks really good


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks Duffy, looks better than the pics, my phone camera sucks.


----------



## zannej (Mar 11, 2020)

It looks great! Did you add any sort of backers in the walls for future grab bar placement?
I'm working on planning grab bar locations for my mother's bathroom & found there are nicer options these days.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 21, 2020)

Well, Corona boredom has overtaken me and I started doing a light freshen up of our master bath. Previous owner thought in their infinite wisdom to wall paper the bath walls. I always hated it, but not enough to do something about it.
So, thank you Wuhan for inspiring me to get busy. Yesterday I stripped all the paper and cleaned the glue off. Patched the boo boo's in the drywall. Thank goodness the walls had been painted cause it really wasn't bad.
Today we went to Lowe's, practiced social distancing and picked up a new vanity top, paint and came home and did some final light sanding, then painted the trim. Tomorrow I'll start fitting the top.


----------



## Michael Armstrong (Mar 22, 2020)

Be careful. My light refresh of our master bath is over $25K and climbing, although there were extenuating circumstances.


----------



## zannej (Mar 23, 2020)

I hope you'll take some pics, Oldog.
I've been playing Sims 4 since I'm not feeling great. Allergies are getting to me.


----------



## billshack (Mar 23, 2020)

I would have suggested to pass a fish through the sink drain pipe before closing, also did you insulate? and install a vapour barrier?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Installed the counter top and painted the walls yesterday. Today I'll do a second coat on the walls. I didn't remove drywall, just paint, drains run good and easy access if it's needed in the future.


----------

